
U.S. Navy Sex-Trafficing Scandal in Bahrain - everybodyknows
https://www.militarytimes.com/bahrain-scandal/
======
dstick
Is this a video? An article? That link leads to a huge wall of cognitive
overload. The title sounds interesting but I’d prefer a direct link to the
meat of the matter if possible.

~~~
metaphor
The link should be updated to:

[https://www.militarytimes.com/news/your-
military/2020/06/16/...](https://www.militarytimes.com/news/your-
military/2020/06/16/tinder-sailor-hooker-pimp-the-us-navys-sex-trafficking-
scandal-in-bahrain/)

------
scottlocklin
Nobody tell them what goes on in sub tenders.

------
OneWay9422342
What has this to do with Hacker News?

I'd be glad if politics could stay away from HN. There are more than enough
places to discuss them.

